# trimming hairgrass



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

Can dwarf hairgrass be trimmed without affecting it? I have hairgrass that has some thread algae growing with it. Thought I would cut the hairgrass down to about 1/4" above substrate. Will this hurt the hairgrass?


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread may be helpful to you:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=4583&highlight=scissors


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I have the same problem and I trimmed mine real close about 1/4 inch and it starting to grow back.


----------



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

thanks to all


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Thread algae can be combed out, literally. But it helps if you cook it first with a bit of H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide). One or two H2O2 treatments kills it off effectively. Check Giancarlo's article on H2O2 . There might be no need to trim it. But there is a need to find out why you are getting thread algae in the first place - perhaps it comes as a result of dosing Tropica Master Grow or Flourish or Iron? I found that increasing my K by dosing K2SO4 eliminated the thread algae that came about from my dosing TMG.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would think trimming hairgrass would cause the cut blades to begin to die off and then new growth would take the place of the cut blades.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

trenac said:


> I would think trimming hairgrass would cause the cut blades to begin to die off and then new growth would take the place of the cut blades.


This has been my experience. Cutting does speed up the growth too IMO. Great for jump starting it and also for helping it grow in nice and thick.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am starting to question my self, when I get the hair grass. How does it spread through out the whole tank? How exactly do you trim them?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

The plant spreads via runners. Maybe every 1/8 inch will be a new blade of grass with a root. Each one of these becomes a new plant. I like to thin mine out with a coarse hair comb. Not only will this remove debris and algea/foreign plants, it will remove some of the baby plants that you can replant or toss. You can also define a border by plucking pulling out the little plants and cutting the runners around your perimeter. Some have even used plastic borders to contain the plant in one spot although I think thats overkill.


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

I just trim mine close to the substrate, much like a GI crewcut. It usually grows back lush and green in about 2-3 weeks. The real pain is removing all the trimmed blades floating around the tank.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes it is a big pain because the nets dont have the mesh close enough so the grass slips through, picking by hand is harder.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> Yes it is a big pain because the nets dont have the mesh close enough so the grass slips through, picking by hand is harder.


Brine shrimp net;-)

Have a bucket on hand with some water close by to swish it around in to get the grass off or else it all sticks to the net and you can't get it off as easily.


----------



## ben_manzella (Mar 2, 2005)

Flourish excel gets rid of thread algae quite effectivly.


----------



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

When I began using flourish excel, and decreased my vho bulbs from four to three, my thread algae began disappearing. I have cut some of my hair grass. Replanted in the substrate and they are shooting upwards.


----------

